# qt error when building jahshaka 2.0



## pietro3dartist (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi! I'm using freebsd release 7.2, GENERIC kernel and xfce4 as a desktop environment...

I've ported graphical softwares like blender, gimp, inkscape, scribus and avidemux, but when I tried to port jahshaka, the output was that the port was marked as broken...

So I got the source of Jahshaka 2.0, but when I typed make, the following message appears:


```
pietro3dartist# make
( cd /src/moc && make )
cd: can't cd to /src/moc
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/home/pietro/Downloads/jahshaka/source/AuxiliaryLibraries/apollon.
```

I find out that I have to setup the configuration environment of qt (QTDIR) but I don't know how to do this...

Could anyone help me?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 26, 2009)

No fonts, please .. Use 
	
	



```
for system output (# button)
```


----------



## pietro3dartist (Nov 27, 2009)

*Ok*

Sorry... ^^ Thanks


----------



## pietro3dartist (Nov 27, 2009)

*Solved*

Hi!

I just solved this problem by setting up the variable of Makefile with the binary moc location. Thanks


----------

